
New-hope: Esperanto tokenizer written in TypeScript - marounbaydoun
https://github.com/maroun-baydoun/new-hope
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

